# OBS Toolbar



## MisutaaAsriel (Dec 18, 2022)

MisutaaAsriel submitted a new resource:

OBS Toolbar - Adds a simple toolbar for easy access to controls; An alternative to the controls dock!



> *This plugin makes it easy to access common OBS controls in a toolbar-like widget, without the need of the OBS Controls Dock!*​Features​
> Stream, Record, Studio Mode, & Virtual Camera buttons.
> Undockable, with top or bottom window placement.
> Status display, with stream status, recording status, active scene, and CPU usage...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Enma (Jan 5, 2023)

This looks really cool, it'd be perfect if it also had status/controls for the replay buffer.


----------



## baron.grimswald (Tuesday at 9:43 AM)

how to uninstall?


----------

